# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از مبحث معادلات قطبی ریاضی عمومی 2

## aameli1376

اینو اگه کسی میدونه برام توضیح بده و جوابشو بنویسه و عکس بگیره

----------


## aameli1376

کسی اینو بلد نیست حل کنه ضروریهههههه

----------


## the END

@LeftBehind

----------


## aameli1376

یعنی هشکی نیست جوابمو بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

